# Lionel Windmill/replacement parts



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked Ed's suggestion for a windmill and have watched a couple on ebay go for decent prices. I believe one I am watching right now was up before and there is a blade missing on the fan part so it may go cheap (I am thinking it didn't sell before since it looks familiar). Checked Lionel's site and that replacement part is not available. Is there another good source for replacement parts? the number is 6-12889. Of course when it is spinning you wouldn't know one blade was missing anyway


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've never seen the windmill. Now I have something else I have to buy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff the traintender has them.

I bought 2, I broke mine and got one for a spare.
I can't find them.
I think they were $2.50 each.
I don't know if they were original or re-pro's, but they look and fit like the originals.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks cool and I like things to light up or move or something


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Jeff the traintender has them.
> 
> I bought 2, I broke mine and got one for a spare.
> I can't find them.
> ...


Ok that is reasonable then I shall bid on this upcoming windmill!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I went back and looked again for them but could not find them.
You best call Jeff to see, I see the one your bidding on. 
It looks like one blade is missing and if you look close where it sits on the table 2 more of the outside pieces are gone too. See it?
If they came like that in shipping he should have the pieces?

Some of Jeff's items I bought were marked LIMITED that means he only had a few left and once they were gone he might not be able to get them anymore.
I can't find my receipt for them either or I might have been able to give you a part number. 

I don't know if I got 2 because they were LIMITED or just to have a spare one.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

He might have them. I can ask and it still has a day and a half.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine broke in three places, I have around 6 pieces sitting in my Lionel junk pile on my table now. 
I was going to try to glue it back together, I did not think it would look good.

It will work like it is shown, just won't look good.

The picture of the one on e bay if you look at the blades up near the box they almost look bent, like the got hot and bent a little.
The way the plastic is if you try to bend one it would snap not bend.
It could be just the picture.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I had considered trying to build my own windmill. Wouldn't be a problem if I just wanted it to sit there, but I want action


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Definitely call Jeff, he's been a HUGE help finding all the miscellaneous parts I have needed over the last few weeks!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My windmill, see the broken parts? 

I said a few choice words when I knocked it to the floor! 
When the blades turn the fan part turns around little by little, so it looks like it is picking up the wind direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I covet those lamps... 

Are they prewar?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> I covet those lamps...
> 
> Are they prewar?



They are from RMT = Ready Made Trains. Year 2013.
http://www.readymadetoys.com/buandac8uma8.html
They have other names and in 2014 will have more.
They have been cleaning stock for the last month a lot of stuff is gone but they still have some left, I ordered the Bethlehem Steel lighted water tower today. I have been watching it since August. A lot of times when they first list something if you wait the price always comes down. But this water tower has been holding at $25 since they listed it. I might as well get one before they sell out. The yard lights I got in the beginning of the year.

I added some frontal pictures in this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3435


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you win this?
Went for $35.

Here is another 1 day left, $15 bucks no one is bidding yet.Not much of a description with it would be worth while asking them if it works.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Trai...209407?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27d9c3c13f


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

No, I just let it go. Saw the other one and have it in the watch list. Lost out at the last min on some lights I wanted today


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot what I paid for mine but it was not that much, might have been $15 with $10 to ship so I count that as $25 bucks. I know it was cheap as I was the only bidder, now that I think of it I think it was $14.95 to start and I put a $16.66 top bid. And no one bid I was surprised I won. I remember it was around $10 to ship! I seem to always remember the shipping prices. 

But you should ask if it works, he will probably say I don't know. :smokin:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

If he says I dont know I will probably bid on it, not a lot, but will give it a shot


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

He says it worked on his test. I shall bid on it!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Got it for $27.26 and $4.99 Shipping!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is good I hope it works. 
Or else we will have a windmill fix it thread.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Seller said he tested it.


----------

